# Removing braces from aquarium



## daniel19831123 (24 Apr 2008)

I've two clearseal tank. both tank is 60cm long and 30cm depth but one of them is 45cm tall and the other one is 30cm tall. The bigger tank is made of 6mm glass and the smaller one is made of 4mm glass. Do you think it would be safe to remove the panel braces and the cross braces? If it is, how do you go about doing it? I try brute force but I wasn't sure how brute I should be before breaking the glass. Is there any other simpler method? Ideally i wanted a rimless tank but being cheap, i don't want to part with my hard earn cash. :?


----------



## Dan Crawford (24 Apr 2008)

I recon you'd be fine, My tank is 80 x 45 x 45 x 6mm and i whipped the brace off of mine. I got a scalpul blade (i'm shure you'll have no probs getting some of those) and slowly ran it along the silicone that joined the brace to the tank. It was a long old job but well worth it.  

Disclaimer - These methods are carried out at your own risk, The publisher or UKaps are not held responsible for any damage that may be caused.


----------



## Garuf (24 Apr 2008)

I've done it before and the scalpel method is the best one, I'd be interested to see how it goes, I'll follow suit if all does well.


----------



## Steve Smith (24 Apr 2008)

I have a clearseal 45x30x30 which I'm going to remove the braces from when I get time.  I have a cunning plan for the tank, but I have 4 other tanks on the go at the moment!


----------



## daniel19831123 (24 Apr 2008)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> I recon you'd be fine, My tank is 80 x 45 x 45 x 6mm and i whipped the brace off of mine. I got a scalpul blade (i'm shure you'll have no probs getting some of those) and slowly ran it along the silicone that joined the brace to the tank. It was a long old job but well worth it.
> 
> Disclaimer - These methods are carried out at your own risk, The publisher or UKaps are not held responsible for any damage that may be caused.



Yeah I should be alright getting one. I've already got the scalpel handle from my dead body dissection kit back from the days in medical school. Now I need to sneak into the operating theatre and snatch that bloody scalpel from that surgeon hands! Nothing better than a bloody scalpel!


----------



## Themuleous (25 Apr 2008)

I dont know about clearseal (perhaps worth a call/email?) but as I understand it Juwel pressure test all their tanks before putting the brace on.  So would think the brace is just there for added security.

Sam

PS - ditto what Dan said!


----------



## PM (3 Aug 2008)

So how did this go for people????

I want to get a 60x30x38H Clear Seal and remove the bracing too, they are only Â£30!  BARGAIN!

Any pics you can upload, or stories of success of failure on removing Clear Seal bracing??


----------



## JamesM (3 Aug 2008)

I'm pretty sure George removed the brace from a 60x30x36 Clearseal tank and he said it bows out a lot  

I've just removed the black plastic and added some nice wood trim to my open top Clearseal. Looks much better.


----------



## PM (3 Aug 2008)

JAmesM said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure George removed the brace from a 60x30x36 Clearseal tank and he said it bows out a lot
> 
> I've just removed the black plastic and added some nice wood trim to my open top Clearseal. Looks much better.



Ooh,  :?  well that sounds dodgy.  Maybe I'll re-consider.


----------



## JamesM (3 Aug 2008)

I've just done a quick search and I can't find the post I'm thinking of :? I could be wrong mate... I'll keep looking


----------



## PM (3 Aug 2008)

Ah cheers, it's just I cannot afford to pay out for a rimless braceless one from AE or TGM.

Very nice, shame about the price


----------



## JamesM (3 Aug 2008)

Can't find it mate, sorry. Maybe it was someone else who did it, or on another forum :? 

For Â£30 though, if I wanted that effect, I'd be tempted to give it a go. Fill her up outside and leave for a few days.


----------



## Dan Crawford (3 Aug 2008)

on my 6mm 80 x 45 x 45 I removed the front rim ages ago. Now I've stripped the tank down I've taken the opportunity to remove the rest of the rims. It took about an hour, I was putting pressure on the rim from above to allow me to get my scalpul between the rim and the tank, then I just kept runinig the scalpul frtont to back whilst keeping the pressure on the rim. I had a few glass shavings but not too much to worry about. It looks a hundred times better now. I've just gotta fill it now and hope it doesn't burst!


----------



## Steve Smith (3 Aug 2008)

Good luck!


----------



## PM (3 Aug 2008)

Well I can say that you are braver than me


----------



## George Farmer (3 Aug 2008)

I took the brace off a Juwel Rio 125.  Nothing else.  

No issues for me - but at your own risk.  I accept no responsibilty for any breakages etc.


----------



## oldwhitewood (4 Aug 2008)

I would be careful. I got a cheap 60cm tank to test this theory out, the glass was 5mm thick and I removed the bracing with a razor blade which cut my fingers to shreads.

After filling it I did notice a lot of bowing and also air bubbles appearing in the silicone at the top of the joints of the front glass. My opti white tank doesn't bow as much but was obviously a lot more expensive than Â£30.

Now I use the tank to try out different hardscape arrangements, without water obviously.


----------



## PM (5 Aug 2008)

I think I'll leave it for now and try to master laying out my little 54L.  I just wish it was a bit taller!

Hopefully can afford an optiwhite one day    but god they are expensive!


----------



## JamesM (5 Aug 2008)

PM said:
			
		

> I think I'll leave it for now and try to master laying out my little 54L.  I just wish it was a bit taller!
> 
> Hopefully can afford an optiwhite one day    but god they are expensive!



I'm saving for an Opti-White too.. shop around though, AE and TGM aren't the only places that sell them. My 36x24x24" 10mm Opti-White tank will cost Â£240 + delivery, or Â£425 + delivery complete with custom made cabinet and hood, which is still cheaper than AE and TGM for the tank only!


----------



## PM (5 Aug 2008)

JAmesM said:
			
		

> PM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where else can I get one then?  Could you maybe PM me a link or something?

I have searched A LOT on google and couldn't find anything else except for Aquariums Ltd, but they did not respond to my emails...


----------



## JamesM (5 Aug 2008)

PM me for details and prices


----------



## jay (9 Aug 2008)

What about removing the brace from a Clearseal them re-attaching it higher up?
Want to do this so i can use the brace as a support for some perspex to catch condensation and i can get a higher water line.


----------



## chat (29 Aug 2008)

JAmesM said:
			
		

> I'm saving for an Opti-White too.. shop around though, AE and TGM aren't the only places that sell them. My 36x24x24" 10mm Opti-White tank will cost Â£240 + delivery, or Â£425 + delivery complete with custom made cabinet and hood, which is still cheaper than AE and TGM for the tank only!



Hi James, is it the price for the tank all sides in optiwhite or only the front panel? If its not secret which company will be making it? I'm thinking of ordering braceless 36x15x15" in optiwhite all sides and the cheapest price i could find so far is Â£300  

That is Â£300 in 10mm glass, but then i consulted a very reputable tank builder here in UK and they said in normal glass for my proposed dimensions for the braceless tank it has to be 12mm glass no less!... And then I remember hearing that optiwhite glass is less strong than normal glass, not sure if its true?? In optiwhite 12mm the price climbs to Â£500  

 :?:


----------



## beeky (29 Aug 2008)

I think opti-white glass has a lower iron content, so may well be weaker than "normal" glass.

Regarding Aquariums Ltd, I'm wondering if they're struggling under the volume of orders/interest at the moment. They've had a lot of publicity over the last few months from various sources.


----------



## JamesM (29 Aug 2008)

chat said:
			
		

> JAmesM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The price is for 4 sides opti-white - the base is standard float glass though. 

10mm should be fine - ADA tanks are 10mm or less on sizes upto 2ft in height and 6ft in length iirc.

I'm still working on buying tanks in bulk from my supplier, so I'm keeping details away from the public eye atm


----------



## Dan Crawford (29 Aug 2008)

beeky said:
			
		

> Regarding Aquariums Ltd, I'm wondering if they're struggling under the volume of orders/interest at the moment. They've had a lot of publicity over the last few months from various sources.


I've been to their place and looking at the space, equipment and knowlage that they have i'd be supprised if they couldn't supply the demand but i know they are in the process of moving premisis to allow for a propper showroom, also i know the email has been down for a while, plus the website is being updated so that might have something to do with it.
I've just got a 30 x 30 x 30 optiwhite from them and i'm not messing, i've seen ADA Cube Gardens and it's EXACTLY the same if not better IMO, there is literally NO silicone, it's a stunning piece of craftsmanship. (i realise that you can't always have it like that fine on a larger tank though)
Drop them another line mate, i'm sure they would be gutted if they thought, that you thought, that they were ignoring you?
Cheers
Dan


----------



## PM (29 Aug 2008)

I've emailed them, and gotten no response 

I can't see why they simply wouldn't respond at all!


----------



## Dan Crawford (1 Sep 2008)

PM said:
			
		

> I've emailed them, and gotten no response
> 
> I can't see why they simply wouldn't respond at all!


Thats weird?!


----------



## amy4342 (2 Sep 2008)

> Regarding Aquariums Ltd, I'm wondering if they're struggling under the volume of orders/interest at the moment. They've had a lot of publicity over the last few months from various sources.



I emailed them for a quote aswell but got no reply. I rang them today though and the person I spoke to was extremely helpful and also mentioned ukaps which gives her a thumbs up imo


----------



## Steve Smith (14 Nov 2008)

Sorry to dig up an old thread, but I'm wondering...  Anyone think a 30" (75cm) clearseal (30lx12wx15h) will cope without it's braces?  I have a fluval 80cm which doesn't have any, and it's fine.  I'm not sure on glass thickness though (it looks about 6mm).

I'm assuming yes but you know, second opinions and all


----------

